# More pics...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Thought I'd share some photos, just took them last night....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a twin of my Mom's 'Remmie'


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's A big mooch if I ever saw one. Get the milk bones out he's ready. Duncan is a fine looking old boy.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Extremely adorable! :smt023


----------



## C. Dean (Jan 16, 2008)

:smt007


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Beauty:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's one big lap dog. At least mine won't break my femurs when they sit on my lap.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful pooch. Does he carry in-the-collar or outside-the-collar?


----------

